
Closed Gardens: Don't repeat my mistakes - DanielRibeiro
http://richard.dallaway.com/blog/2012-07-23-closed-garden-mistake
======
code4pay
A couple of great little web sites there. It id interesting how Dropbox etc
are enabling a more decentralised internet.

